

Please help my country Nepal - panjaro

As you might have known through news, my country Nepal has suffered a major natural disaster. I&#x27;d like to request hacker news community of readers, contributors to please help us !<p>Would really appreciate your help !<p>Link for contribution to the Prime Minister Relief Fund: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pmrelief.opmcm.gov.np&#x2F;<p>Please feel free to use your choice of Charity like UNICEF, UNHCR etc
======
strommen
If you're wondering "What can I do to help Nepal from outside the country?", a
former co-worker of mine (currently in Nepal) wrote about it here:

[https://medium.com/@amrit_sharma/what-can-i-do-to-help-
nepal...](https://medium.com/@amrit_sharma/what-can-i-do-to-help-nepal-from-
outside-the-country-b534d922a98)

------
marpstar
One of my coworkers is from Nepal and while his family wasn't injured or
killed, he said it's a very bad situation. Our company offered to match any
contributions made by employees, so ask your employer if they'll do the same!

------
sbashyal
Another Nepali here. I have personally donated $500 for the cause. We are also
raising fund at my kids school. I would like to request fellow hackers to
donate. No amount is too little.

------
justhw
Clickable: [http://pmrelief.opmcm.gov.np/](http://pmrelief.opmcm.gov.np/)

~~~
panjaro
Thank you

